

Patent application for a Vacuum Balloon Airship [pdf] - ChuckMcM
http://www.google.com/patents/US20070001053.pdf

======
ChuckMcM
This is the kind of stuff that irritates me. Here is an application for a
patent on something the 'inventor' clearly cannot build (if you actually do
the math there isn't a material yet that can withstand the pressure of being a
vacuum 'bubble') they were talked about in Verne's books, and Diamond Age, and
everywhere anyone who is has a science background says "Hmm, if we could have
a vacuum we could lower the net density and float."

I'm wondering if you can file an Amicus brief with the Patent Office.

